# Scribus et Ghostscript



## Mac iMesser (16 Mars 2006)

Je viens de télécharger et d'installer *Scribus* sur mon PB G4, apparemment sans problème majeur.

Un message cependant vient troubler ma quiétude : malgré plusieurs tentatives, *Ghostscript.framework *ne semble pas avoir été correctement installé.

Questions :

1. A quoi sert-il vraiment ? (Variante : Est-ce grave, Docteur ?)
2. Où le trouver ?
3. Avez-vous, vous aussi rencontré la même difficulté ?


----------



## Thierry6 (18 Mars 2006)

peut être l'as tu bien installé mais tu dois simplement aller dans les préférences de Scribus pour lui dire où aller le chercher.

ce fil peut t'aider
http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=129146


----------



## Double (19 Octobre 2008)

bonjour, j'ai bien installé scribus et Ghostscript 
mais je ne trouve pas le dossier "library" sur mon mac 10.5.5 ????

Pouvez-vous m'aider ?
Merci.


----------



## gagarts (20 Octobre 2008)

Salut !
le dossier Library se traduit par Bibliothèque en VF... tu en as trois : une à la racine de ton disque, un dans le dossier Système et une dans ton dossier d'utilisateur (la maison, quoi !  )... ne te trompe pas, c'est pas la même utilisation !


----------

